# Mundine VS Green



## Parko (May 16, 2006)

Who do you think will win? I'm predicting it to go the distance with Mundine winning on points. Would like Green to win but can't see it happening...


----------



## Ramsayi (May 16, 2006)

Mundine to get smashed


----------



## MrBredli (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone know what time the fight starts? My money will be on Green to finish the job in the final round


----------



## mrboajangles (May 16, 2006)

i want to see mundine go down just because i can not stand him!!!


----------



## Parko (May 16, 2006)

I think the main fight is scheduled for 7pm?


----------



## MrBredli (May 16, 2006)

Damn, i'll have to chuck a sickie..


----------



## Rep-Style (May 16, 2006)

GREEN MACHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Parko (May 16, 2006)

Yeah i think the majority would like to see Green give him a flogging, i would too, but i think Green has passed his peak and Mundine is going to be too fast for him. Green is too lacking in footwork skills to catch him i reckon.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 16, 2006)

green will win in seven..hed better


----------



## Ricko (May 16, 2006)

green will gun him down in the 7th i reckon. GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNN MMMMMAAAACCCCHHHHHIIIINNNNNEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2006)

Mundine was a better footballer than Trent Barrett ever was....... he was a brilliant footballer and could win games for you when everyone else was crap. Unfortunately the flip couldn't keep his big mouth shut. I think Mundine will win but i would like to see Green flatten him and shut him up.

Simone.


----------



## redline (May 16, 2006)

goooooooooooooooooooo green.


----------



## dickyknee (May 16, 2006)

I think Mundine is to fast for him , Green has the power though , and as usual Mundine has talked him self up so much he cant afford to lose .


----------



## ex1dic (May 16, 2006)

mundine will win the fight.. although i would like to see green go in for a try :roll: haha


----------



## Parko (May 16, 2006)

dickyknee said:


> I think Mundine is to fast for him , Green has the power though , and as usual Mundine has talked him self up so much he cant afford to lose .



I thought Mundine has been fairly quiet in the lead up to this fight compared to past fights. He was on the radio today talking to John Laws and sounded suprisingly humble, like he wasn't 100% confident of victory. 
This fight has come 2 years too late i think, cpl years ago Green would have beaten him most likely.


----------



## dickyknee (May 16, 2006)

Parko said:


> dickyknee said:
> 
> 
> > I think Mundine is to fast for him , Green has the power though , and as usual Mundine has talked him self up so much he cant afford to lose .
> ...



Yeah he has been a bit quiet lately , he may of ran out of stupid things to say hehe , i dont really mind the bloke and hope he wins , he has earnt it . 
either way its gonna be the fight of the year .


----------



## reptileonthego (May 16, 2006)

THE MAN MUNDINE WILL DO GREEN LIKE MASHED GREEN BEAN.


----------



## Magpie (May 16, 2006)

Kosta will win


----------



## NoOne (May 16, 2006)

Just remember that Green is one of the hardest punchers in that weight devision, Mundine has been KO by the softest puncher in the weight devision, Sven Otke (sp) Mundine maybe quick but he has very little punching power the only people he has KO are has been fighters.
Green is no slow poke either and prides himself on being able to take a punch and has never been KO, he has been beaten on point once which was iffy at best and DQ for a headbutt, both to Marcus Bayer in Germany.

I will be stunned if Mundine goes the distance, even more stunned if he wins and if he KOs Green i will never watch boxing again


----------



## jordo (May 16, 2006)

Would like Green to win but I think he'll get KO'd by Mundine


----------



## Parko (May 16, 2006)

Yeah Duga, it's true Mundine was knocked on his butt by a wimpy punch once a few years ago. But Green is 32yrs old, reached his peak in his first fight with Bayer and hasn't done anything special since. He has serious weaknesses with his footwork whereas Mundine has only one weakness, his supposed glass jaw. I don't think it is smart to be confident either way in this fight which is why it's going to be good. Hopefully Green will be able to corner him and get in close but if not...


----------



## NoOne (May 16, 2006)

Mundine does not have the power to KO Green, if he's going to win it will be by points. If he can't stay away from Green he's gunna end up in hospital.


----------



## kahn_10 (May 16, 2006)

go green i hate mundine!!!


----------



## reptilemart (May 16, 2006)

if Green can keep up with Mundine's pace he should win. I suppose it's going to come down to how much speedwork and endurance training Green has put in preparation. I'd like Green to win, but Mundine is very quick, and Green's punches are only going to do damage if they manage to connect.


----------



## davidfbarnes (May 16, 2006)

*Mundine*

Anyone notice that there has been very little talk from the two fighters. I think it goes to show that the hatred between the two was staged and they were just waiting for the right time.

The fight will be to close to call. Depends who is mentally tougher. And who doesn't get to emotional.

Fight won't start until at least 10.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 16, 2006)

I know nothing about boxing. I will support the Aussie


----------



## deathinfire (May 16, 2006)

> Kosta will win


hahaha ok 


> I know nothing about boxing. I will support the Aussie


lol both of them are aussies mate

my moneys on GREEN


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 16, 2006)

OK then, I'll support the Christian


----------



## deathinfire (May 16, 2006)

> OK then, I'll support the Christian



Its Green then, Mundines muslim i recall


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

I reckon Mundine will be the "man" on the night. He used to be full of pisss and wind but has pulled his head in lately and is not mouthing off like he used to. He is way to fast for Green IMO and, from what Mundine said on the footy show last Thursday, he has a knockout punch. From that I hope he has been working hard on a hard hit because that is hte only week spot in his attacking game.

Mundine also has a lot more cred now IMO, you can't say he isn't world class if you saw the fight against Kessler, that was the fight of mundines life and took everything Kessler could throw at him. Kessler has had 37 fights, 37 wins and 28TKOs, he is a hard hitter.

Anyway, I hope Mundine wins this one. If it had been a couple of years ago I would have gone Green, but I reckon Mundines got what it takes.

Looking forward to an awesome fight either way though.


----------



## dee4 (May 17, 2006)

I don't think Mundine is much of anything, but box he can. Danny is my cuz with a 2 generation gap, the man is highly regaurded in a lot of circles & i beleive he will go all the way. Mundines down fall is his mouth but walk the talk he might. I would not like to be either facing the task they have ahead of them both.


----------



## hall91 (May 17, 2006)

Mundine's got the speed advantage but i don't think he realy knows how to use it to its full potencial


----------



## Jacob (May 17, 2006)

Mundine is quick and I think he could do it, but it would be good to see Green shut him up.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

I can't stand that idiot mundine :twisted: 
I hope Green not only wins but punishes him severely until that mundine fool gets carried out on a stretcher :lol:


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 17, 2006)

green to win


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2006)

I'd like to see Green win (I'm hoping his experience will pay off), but I have a sneaking feeling Monstermouth will cause an upset. 

I'm going to back the Green Machine in 5 rounds.


----------



## dickyknee (May 17, 2006)

does any one know waht time the fight starts , i heard 10 pm .


----------



## scotchbo (May 17, 2006)

i heard the main fight is 730


----------



## dickyknee (May 17, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> i heard the main fight is 730



Ok , i heard there was 12 fights leading up to the main and they start at 5 pm


----------



## TrueBlue (May 17, 2006)

Yeah i agree with most, mundine needs someone to shut his mouth and knock him down a peg or two,( the guy is an absolute numnuts in my book, dont like him at all, even when he tried to play footy.)
Green is the man to do the job, smash him greeny, smash him good.


----------



## Retic (May 17, 2006)

Doesn't everyone ? I don't care who wins as long as it isn't Mundine. 



kahn_10 said:


> go green i hate mundine!!!


----------



## peterescue (May 17, 2006)

Its a hard one, which is why the fight has taken so long to get up. Neither man wants to go in with the other having an edge.
I think Mundine but Greens not over the hill yet.
There have been a few cheap shots made by posters so far(deleted of course).
It reminds me of the anti Catholic garbage in boxing when I was a kid.


----------



## NCHERPS (May 17, 2006)

Green was extremely reserved and quiet when interviewed recently, whether it was just a tactic or sign that he's not confident, time will tell.
Mundine was his mouthy self, but you wouldn't expect any less from him, would you.

Neil


----------



## Supertaipan (May 17, 2006)

mundine will win


----------



## pugsly (May 17, 2006)

Look for a repeat of that boring as fight against Echols. Mundine will come in throw a punch maybe two, if he connects he will run around the ring like a little girl for the rest of the round. Difference being Green is a much better fighter then Echols and wont just stand there not chasing him.

If green gets a good shot on Mundine GAME OVER, DO NOT PASS GO, NOT NOT COLLECT $200! The world will be a better place without listening to the garbrage that comes out of his mouth..


----------



## Rennie (May 17, 2006)

I hope you're right dickyknee and it starts at 10, I don't finish work till 7 and I'd love to see Mundine get smashed! :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Nome (May 17, 2006)

Is anyone watching it from home?

Gosh I wish i had pay TV, I've been anticipating this fight for ages


----------



## pugsly (May 17, 2006)

It will probably be lucky to start before 12. They carry on with so much crap before the fight. All depends on how long the undercards take to knock each other out i guess lol. But if it starts before 1030 ill be shocked.


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2006)

hall91 said:


> Mundine's got the speed advantage but i don't think he realy knows how to use it to its full potencial



I agree! I've never seen a mouth move so fast! Maybe he could get a job at Dimmeys & Forges after Green shuts him up! :lol:


----------



## cameron (May 17, 2006)

i rekon mundine will smash green ( its gonna be obscine what im gonna do to danny green )


----------



## TrueBlue (May 17, 2006)

cameron,- and then mundine woke up with his hand on it.


----------



## cameron (May 17, 2006)

ill feed the easter bunny to an anaconda


----------



## cameron (May 17, 2006)

GO MUNDINE!!!!


----------



## Nome (May 17, 2006)

He has a big mouth....again I don't see what that has to do with tonight's boxing match?

haha, I like TB's prediction the best. :lol:


----------



## orsm (May 17, 2006)

Mundine won as I expected. Pity it wasn't Green that won though.


----------



## NoOne (May 17, 2006)

Oh great ww will never have the end of it now :lol:


----------



## Scale_Addiction (May 17, 2006)

Your joking...

That is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## davidfbarnes (May 17, 2006)

Can all the uneducated people now get up and leave the room. I'm really bored of people saying Mundine is going to get smashed because they don't like a few things he has said. Like about 70% of the people that were at the stadium.

Mundine clearly the better boxer on the night, and as I said earlier, Green took to much emotion into the fight and lost. It was clear from the handshake at the begining.

In my opinion Mundine should take on Marcus Beyer not Kessler. Kessler could be at the top of this division for a long long time. Assuming he doesn't move up a class or two.

Good fight tonight, in which the class of the winner showed. Stood toe to toe and counter punched well.


----------



## NoOne (May 17, 2006)

In typical Mundine style to......waits 6yrs until Greens is an oldie :wink:


----------



## davidfbarnes (May 17, 2006)

Yeah fair enough call Duga! Although it wouldn't have been worth so much 3 years ago! In the end of the day thats what dictated it.


----------



## nvenm8 (May 17, 2006)

mundine is still a run away piece of snot JMO


----------



## deathinfire (May 17, 2006)

i say it was bad tatics from greens team, he should of step it up when mundine stumbled, but green kept backing off, JMO  

It was an entertaining match though.


----------



## Parko (May 17, 2006)

Parko said:


> Who do you think will win? I'm predicting it to go the distance with Mundine winning on points. Would like Green to win but can't see it happening...



:wink:


----------



## Parko (May 17, 2006)

Green had nothing


----------



## pugsly (May 17, 2006)

Also saw the fight.. I am in the 'cant stand mundine' category but Ill have to take my hat off to him tonight. He was the better boxer, after the echols fight i couldnt stand the way he fought but tonight he stood toe to toe, much improved fighter, was his speed in the end, got way to many easy left jabs in. 

Green fought hard but too many punches mist the mark. And both fighters were humbe in the interviews surprising for Mundine, he was very impressive in that there was no carrying on crap. Green also was very humbe, congratuating Mundine and having no regrets. 

Good fight congrats mundine.


----------



## AJM (May 18, 2006)

Green deserves a right hook from Kostya for being such a pussy


----------



## Parko (May 18, 2006)

It was a good fight by Mundine but Green was very dissapointing, his head shots were continually off target and even when they did connect couldn't come near to shattering Mundines supposed ''glass jaw'' and his body shots were like water off a ducks back to Mundine. Not in the same league.


----------



## AJM (May 18, 2006)

then again mundine is no mohamed ali
Its all about sports man ship something that mundine dosent posses as he keeps losing and putting on weight to dodge kostya


----------



## pugsly (May 18, 2006)

> Green deserves a right hook from Kostya for being such a pussy



True. 

Yeah the glass jaw thing is a joke though if you watch the Beyer fight he actually got hit in th side of the head not the jaw..

But yeah he concentrated on his body to much, came in and left his nose open evertime, mundine too fast. Still carried on like a fool poking his tongue out though. Kessler will have him.


----------



## hugsta (May 18, 2006)

You cannot still compare the man (mundine) to the fighter he was against echolls, that was in 2003. He has had many opponents since then and has had some pretty big fights, his most memorable was agianst Kessler until tonight.

Danny Green is no where near the boxer Mundine is, Green is no "pussy", he gave it everything he had and he was no real match for Mundine. Mundine took all the punishment Green could throw at him and Mundine had given Green a nose bleed in the 2nd or 3rd round. The Man, is just too fast, Green was throwing a lot of punches that just missed him, but that's becasue Mundine can see it coming before Green realises what he is doing. Green fought a good fight, but it was not enough to beat Mundine. And they were both very respectful of each other after the fight which is good for boxing as a whole.

I hope Mundine goes on to fight Kessler again, that will be a great fight.


----------



## AJM (May 18, 2006)

As i said before Green is a pussy


----------



## hugsta (May 18, 2006)

AJM said:


> As i said before Green is a pussy



:roll: Easy to say when your not the one who is in the ring.


----------



## AJM (May 18, 2006)

Sorry didn't realize you were a professional boxer.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 18, 2006)

I don't give a crap about their boxing abilities....Danny is a much nicer person that Mundine could ever dream of being. 

I won't lower the standard of language to describe what I think of Mundine- suffice it to say he's not worth it.


----------



## dickyknee (May 18, 2006)

AJM said:


> As i said before Green is a pussy



Are you serious ???
Green fought extremely well in IMO , he just got beat by the better boxer on the night , simple as that .


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 18, 2006)

he just let mundine win, imagine what he would of said if he lost, "wasnt right time, wheres the contract again, im the mouth (whoops) i ment the man"


----------



## TrueBlue (May 18, 2006)

all i can say is "What a bummer".


----------



## deathinfire (May 18, 2006)

boxing being a huge publicity thing...... if mundine lost last night his career would of been over, and boxing in australia would begin to loose a fair bit of attention, mundines a loser but his good for the sport.....sort of


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2006)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/sport/death-in-postbout-brawl/2006/05/18/1147545425119.html :shock:


----------



## Rennie (May 18, 2006)

"However police said the fatal fight was not related to the result of last night's boxing bout" so it was just a coincidence that there were fights breaking out all over the country soon after a boxing match. :roll: 

I thought one bloke was going to start a fight with some of the chicks I was with because they were very vocally supporting Mundine (about the only ones in the pub who were  ) until he went out for a cigarette then didn't come back for some reason :lol: 

I just wanted to see Mundine get beaten because I don't like him either, but he did fight very well (unfortunately)


----------



## craig.a.c (May 18, 2006)

If the fight happened a few years ago when Danny first wanted to take on Mundine, the mouth (I mean the Man) wouldn't have stood a chance. Was a great fight. I would have liked to see mundine get knocked out though.


----------



## waruikazi (May 18, 2006)

Man i am devastated with the result! i went to the casino to watch the fight and damn it was exciting... the first half or so any way, a couple of fights broke out over green and mundine supporters but not too many. And i had a couple of drinks thrown on me for being a bit vocal but it's all good fun.


----------



## orsm (May 18, 2006)

To be fair to Mundine, I honestly feel that Mundine is not really as bad as he makes himself out to be. Just remember that he makes his living from the limelight. I personally believe that all the garbage that's come out of his mouth in recent years is more of an attention grabber. Obviously it's worked well for him as he's able to get so many people so worked up. If anything, I believe that Mundine is a good show man. So good in fact that he's managed to score himself a cool $5million for a non-title fight! If that's not show business, I don't know what is.

Admittedly I was disappointed with the fight. It was so one-sided that it was frustrating to watch. Having said that, the best man won the fight that night and we should all at least acknowledge that and congratulate him.

Now the Mundine vs Kessler fight should be more exciting.  I wish my fellow Aussie the best of luck. May the best man win!


----------



## hugsta (May 18, 2006)

Well said orsm, I don't recall Mundine mouthing off at the end of the fight, but actually giving plenty of credit to Green for a great fight. And Green even said he traind well, preperation etc was spot on, he had no excuses for losing other than that Mundine is a much better fighter and proved that on the night. You can't take that away from Mundine.


----------



## buck (May 22, 2006)

For all of the people saying that Mundine waited until Green was past his best you can thank Fenech for that. If he and Mundine's camp weren't continually squabbling over money and promotion rights the fight would have happened earlier. I can remember a $1million offer from Mundine to Green nearly two years ago but it was turned down. I think Jeff ultimately wanted to line his own pockets more then look out for the best interests of his fighter - which is probably one of the main factors why the two split.


----------



## Parko (May 22, 2006)

Danny Green? Who is Danny Green? Does he breed Gecko's?


----------



## cris (May 23, 2006)

I must admit mundine had it all over him from the start, he just backed off and got green angry so he could keep the points coming in while he got green tired. I thought green did OK a good solid effort just no attack plan to go with it  

You could say mundine is a pussy for backing off throught the whole fight, but it is just a game and accoriding to the rules he won. After all boxing is a girls sport these days anyway :lol: 

Im looking foward to the kessler fight and then hopefully a rematch with green. The possibility of seeing mundine getting KO'd again is something im looking foward to


----------

